# Walking into class late



## glamourdollxoxo

Does this bother anyone else? There have been times where I have been late to class and just haven't gone because the idea alone of walking into class late and having people stare at me is enough to make me sick. Next semester two of my classes are back to back so I have 10 minutes to book it to class, but I'm going to see if I can switch it up because the idea of running to get to class on time yet risking walking in late is a little much for me to handle.


----------



## millenniumman75

I would consistently be 5-10 minutes late for my weekly morning meeting. They knew. Since I did a lot of work for them, they knew I would be on top of things no matter what - I can always be reached. 

I have this problem at church, too, but it is getting better. Since they renovated, they added seating - I can find a pew! I have also started shaking hands with people. Next is joining a group :afr


----------



## Kwtrader

if i have to come late usually i just skip class cause i don't like to be the center of attention either. i guess my sa is pretty bad cause i didnt use to care about it. especially i hate those classes with the door in front of the class i really hate those.


----------



## RoninDistance

Back when I was in college, I arrived late to every class. Sure, people stared, but for some reason, arriving early just felt wrong. :um


----------



## ModernMyth

If I come in late by myself I really, really hate it.

Though coming late in my class is so common (at least three people each day are late) so that makes it easier 'cause no one really cares beside the teacher.


----------



## unconvinced

I hate walking into class late. Im so clumsy too, so half the time i'll fall over a chair on my way to my seat. I used to just not go, but now i'm on a warning so I have no choice.


----------



## pita

I hate arriving late to class, or to anywhere in fact. I'm early for everything because being late makes me panic.


----------



## SilentLoner

I don't like it. I've even skipped the class entirely on a few occasions to avoid the feeling.


----------



## kenny87

I am always early, I hang around my first class about 30 minutes before it starts just to be the first person there, Actually I am kind of embarrassed to have to get rides to school at my age so I will intentionally go there a hour early, and pick all my classes for the semester to be early as possible, so my first class is pretty much at the time the school opens.


----------



## sc47

I couldnt stand it when I was in school. I had night classes, I went to school straight from work. One time I skipped school because I was going to be about 15 minutes late. I did not want to walk in that late.


----------



## Traci

I hate arriving early and arriving late. They are both awkward. Before class people are all talking and whatnot. Late... well they just stare at you as you go to your seat.


----------



## milo001

i always late.i hate to be early because it'll makes me more nervous before class started like everyone is talking and i had to look for someone to talk too.i'm very nervous when i came to the class no matter i'm early or late so i choose to be late.i hate raining day even more.one time i came to class late 25 minutes.i'm scared to went to class this monday because i had been to hospital for a week and i don't knoew wat to expect wen i came back to the class.


----------



## sansd

Yes, it depends on the class and the instructor, but I have very frequently given up on going to class, or waited outside the room until the break, because I would be late. My main concern is usually more that the professor would be irritated, though, and less that students would stare at me--I think people normally just glance at the door very briefly when someone comes in.


----------



## copper

I hate walking into rooms that are full of people so I always try to be early so I don't. Like all my trainings I will be at least 10 minutes early so I don't have to walk in having everyone staring at me and prevent a line behind me when I am signing in.


----------



## lilgreenmouse

Same here! I used to wait til the break to go in if I was more than 5 min late, but I managed to get over it when I saw how other people reacted to a late arrival. They looked up out of mild curiosity or just because it's a natural reflex. Some didn't even bother because they were gaming on their laptops. After 2 seconds they'd all just drag their bored eyes right back to the droning professor, and life went on. =)

Then again, I've had pretty chill profs until now (they're either used to it or just don't care).


----------



## JS86

I hate going in early when I can't go straight into the room since I'm usually just standing there, no-one talking to me and me not talking to anybody, while everyone is chatting away. I don't mind going in early, finding a seat, and then just reading something.

I actually seem to arrive late to a lot of lectures these days. It used to be unnerving to me, since a lot of people look at you. But yes, people don't really care and I have the attitude that I have to attend everything, so I'm going to attend regardless of being late, dammit!


----------



## saps

My SA and fear of arriving late is the reason why I'm always early. In college, I often skipped class if I knew I was going to be late. I could also never bring myself to go to the restroom during class because that would mean drawing attention to myself by leaving the room, and then again by re-entering the room.


----------



## PolarBear

glamourdollxoxo said:


> Does this bother anyone else? There have been times where I have been late to class and just haven't gone because the idea alone of walking into class late and having people stare at me is enough to make me sick. Next semester two of my classes are back to back so I have 10 minutes to book it to class, but I'm going to see if I can switch it up because the idea of running to get to class on time yet risking walking in late is a little much for me to handle.


This is even worse when at the beginning of the year your Prof tells you not to come in if your more than 10 minutes late because you'll be disturbing everyone, so if you do walk in late EVERYONE takes notice because of what he said at the beginning fo the year... D:


----------



## jaayhou

Coming in late > coming in early. I'm afraid if I'm first in, no one will sit next to me, and thery'll be this void around me. Weird.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I don't care. So as long the teacher do not snub me and I have a seat next to this girl in class that shares her notes with me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Whenever I get off the lift to go to my floor I always feel like everyone turns to look at me. But I don't have that feeling when I come into class late.


----------



## eagleheart

glamourdollxoxo said:


> Does this bother anyone else? There have been times where I have been late to class and just haven't gone because the idea alone of walking into class late and having people stare at me is enough to make me sick.


Yes, I know all about that too. -__-


----------



## kanarazu

That is why I get to every class 10-15 minutes early... sure, I waste a lot of time sitting there, but at least the teacher won't scold me or something. One of my teachers stared at anyone that came in late until they sat down, just stopped the lecture, and everyone stared, it was terrifying...


----------

